# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  يلا جد بدي همتكم اوك

## dana al_ghraibeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
مطلوب هلا اعطاء اكبر قيمه لاي برنامج وانكتب البرنامج طبعا بلغه الاسيمبلي  لكن فيه خطا بسيط ومو قادره اعرف وين ؟؟؟ 

يلا بدي مساعدتكم اوك 
وهيدا هو البرنامج 
page 60,132
stack segment
db 64 dup(?)
stack ends
data segment
org 0000h
buffer db 11,?,11 dup(?)
org 0020h
max db ?,CR ,LF,'$'
data ends
CR equ 0dh
LF equ 0ah
code segment
main proc far
assume cs:code ,ds:data,ss:stack
mov ax,data
mov ds,ax
call getdata
call convert
call display
mov ah,4ch
int 21h
main endp
getdata proc
mov ah,0aH
mov dx,offset buffer
int 21h
ret
getdata endp
display proc
mov ah,09h
mov dx,offset max
int 21h
ret
display endp
convert proc 
mov bx,offset buffer
mov cx,[bx+1]
mov dl,0
again:cmp [bx+2],dl
JL skip
mov dl,[bx+2]
skip:inc bx
loop again
add dl,30h
mov max,dl
ret
convert endp
code ends
end main
end 

ف بليز بدي حل ممكن  
هي المره سهلتها عليكم مابدي كود بدي اعرف وين الخطا بس  
رح تساعدوني ؟؟؟ 

مشكورين مقدما .................

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

شو قصتكم يا جماعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

وين الهمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

:Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21): 

للاسف .....................

 :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## ابن العطار

الله وكيلك يا دانا ماني فهمان شئ عليكي يعني ممكن تفهميني شو بدك بالضبط مشان ساعدك وشكرا .

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*والله ما بعرف ..*
*لو بعرف من عيوني كنت ساعدتك ..*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

page 60,132
stack segment
db 64 dup(?)
stack ends
data segment
org 0000h
buffer db 11,?,11 dup(?)
org 0020h
max db ?,CR ,LF,'$'
data ends
CR equ 0dh
LF equ 0ah
code segment
main proc far
assume cs:code ,ds:data,ss:stack
mov ax,data
mov ds,ax
call getdata
call convert
call display
mov ah,4ch
 هدا الكود شاكك فيه كمان بدك تنهي البرنامج والا اشي 
int 21h
main endp
getdata proc
mov ah,0aH
   شو دنا هدا رقم والا اشي بعرف هكسا ببلاش من a-f الرقم هدا اشي    
mov dx,offset buffer
int 21h
ret
getdata endp
display proc
mov ah,09h
mov dx,offset max
int 21h
ret
display endp
convert proc 
mov bx,offset buffer
mov cx,[bx+1]
mov dl,0
again:cmp [bx+2],dl
JL skip
mov dl,[bx+2]
skip:inc bx
loop again
add dl,30h
mov max,dl
ret
convert endp
code ends
end main
end

----------

